# Exaroom Ground Control Reviews?



## jb_boldlygo (Oct 2, 2006)

Has anyone heard of exaroom.com’s Ground Control? It supposedly let’s you share files from any directory you specify. I’m thinking of using it to share out my work’s c drive so that I can remote access my files, but I don’t want to install it if it doesn’t work well or has security problems. If anyone has tried this thing let me know what you think of it.. or if you have another suggestion besides Remote Desktop or VNC.


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

They look very legit, but they're still in beta stages. I'd wait for their first release to come out.



ExaRoom.com's Terms of Service said:


> 2. Beta Software
> 
> You acknowledge and agree that this version of the exaroom software is a beta release and as such, exaroom cannot be held liable for problems that occur while using the exaroom service.


----------



## jb_boldlygo (Oct 2, 2006)

You're probably right. Have you actually used it? I'm most concerned about how fast it is and whether you have to open up ports and stuff for it to work, cause that's what IT won't let me do. I just thought it might be good because at home I have a Mac, so a browser based share I think would work better for me. Do you know of any other products?


----------

